# little wood a steel



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

once again, been a while posting any works but have been hard at it.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

ohh, and some silver and gold


----------



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

That is awesome work man...and a heck of a talent

Showed my wife the wagon art work and immediately she ask if it was for sale


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Cool stuff!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Love that cross in the shovel and the dorados!!


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

Holy cow! That is true artistry right there! Excellent!


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

sorry guys been away. The wagon sold but always more to be built as long as I can find them. Have a cool wheelbarrow but takes up a little more space.


----------

